# Cuban Taste and Smell



## Scrap (Jun 30, 2010)

For you Cuban guys,
Have you found a cigar that has the same characteristic(taste and smell) as a Cuban,that didn't come from Cuba? A lot come from Cuban seed,but is it just not the same?
Thanks Ernie


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

I've had a couple from Ilusione that come close, but it isn't just the seed. The soil and climate plays a big part in the taste, as well.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Think of it like wine, same grapes, same production techniques but completely different from country to country, to answer your main question, no


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Closest I've ever come were some petite coronas labeled "Columbus" that I bought from Mike's Cigars back in 1999. They were bundle cigars and - get this - on close-out for $7.99 a bundle of 25!

Nothing's ever come that close since. But then, nothing's ever been that much cheaper than just buying the real thing since, either!


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Scap said:


> I've had a couple from Ilusione that come close, but it isn't just the seed. The soil and climate plays a big part in the taste, as well.


This. The Epernay line up. I really enjoy Le Grande. Le Petit are nice too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3 (Jun 20, 2019)

Atabey is the closest I’ve found but at $30 a stick, what’s the point. Cubans are better and cheaper.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Scrap said:


> For you Cuban guys,
> Have you found a cigar that has the same characteristic(taste and smell) as a Cuban,that didn't come from Cuba? A lot come from Cuban seed,but is it just not the same?
> Thanks Ernie


Long time no see Ernie Hope all is well.
To answer your question both honestly and IMHO.
You know me bro i pull no punches.
There is nothing i have ever run across.
That even vaguely resembles a Cuban.
But then again what the hell do i know. :vs_cool:


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Just smoke thrifty Cubans. Plenty of good cheap corona size smokes.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Not yet.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rondo said:


> Not yet.


I think maybe more like not ever. Often imitated never duplicated.


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Long time no see Ernie Hope all is well.
> To answer your question both honestly and IMHO.
> You know me bro i pull no punches.
> There is nothing i have ever run across.
> ...


I second this and double up on the what the hell do i know....
imitated but never duplicated


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I think maybe more like not ever. Often imitated never duplicated.


Just like Charmin.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

avitti said:


> I second this and double up on the what the hell do i know....
> imitated but never duplicated


Hey Vit long time no see! Hope all is well, Hope this damn virial thing is over by Easter.
Peace Bro! :vs_cool:



Rondo said:


> Just like Charmin.


This may be so but i am a Scott Fan.:vs_laugh:


----------

